# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي لعام 2019 تعقد في الاردن المغرب

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :

الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي  

الموقع الالكتروني : *www.almjd-hr.com*

*البريد الالكتروني:**info@almjd-hr.com*

*رقم هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

وسيتم تزويدكم بالمحتويات التفصيلة التي من الممكن ان تتضمنها الدورة في حال طلبها من قبلكم .*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل. .**وفيما يلي بقية دورات ادارة الموارد البشرية  :*1. دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في إدارة الموارد البشرية.
2. دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في ادارة شؤون الموظفين.
3. دورة ادارة التدريب وتدريب المدربين (TOT)
4. دورة أخصائي الموارد البشرية
5. دورة اعداد الهياكل التنظيميه.
6. دورة سياسات واجراءات الموارد البشريه
7. دورة مهارات التوظيف والتعيين والإختيار
8. دورة مبادىء إدارة الموارد البشرية لمشرفي ورؤساء الأقسام
9. دورة النظريات الحديثة لتقييم الأداء
10. دورة البرنامج المتكامل في إعداد المدربين
11. دورة إدارة الموارد البشريه وفقاً لمدخل إدارة الجودة الشاملة
12. دورة المعايير الدولية والجوانب الكمية في إدارة الموارد البشرية
13. دورة الإستراتيجيات المعاصرة في تحديد الإحتياجات التدريبية.
14. دورة تقييم وقياس العائد من التدريب
15. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في تطوير التعليم العالي و طرق القياس و التقويم فيه
16. دورة اعداد بطاقات الوصف الوظيفي
17. دورة وصف و تصنيف الوظائف.
18. دورة انماط الشخصيات وادارة الاخرين19. دورة إدارة التميز في الموارد البشرية.
20. دورة إدارة الأزمات والصراعات – حل المشكلات وإدارة الإجتماعات للموارد البشرية.
21. دورة إدارة المخاطر في الموارد البشرية
22. دورة إستراتيجيات تطوير وتنمية مهارات إختصاصي الموارد البشرية والتدريب.
23. دورة تطوير الموارد البشرية حسب معايير الجودة الايزو وبطاقات الأداء المتوازنة
24. دورة إعداد وتأهيل المدربين
25. دورة التدريب والتطوير في ظل المعايير الدولية
26. دورة تخطيط التدريب وتحديد الإحتياجات وإعداد موازنات التدريب
27.دورة نماذج تقييم اداء العاملين
28. دورة الأساليب الحديثة في تطوير الموارد البشرية
29. دورة المهارات المتقدمة لمقابلات التوظيف
30. دورة إعداد مدير التدريب الفعال وفن صياغة وإعداد الخطط التدريبية
31. دورة بناء الخطة التدريبية السنوية ( إعدادها وتنفيذها وقياس عائدها )
32. دورة مدخل الى ادارة الموارد البشرية
33. دورة مهارات تحفيز الذات والاخرين
34. دورة مهارات ادارة الموارد البشرية وربطها بالاهداف الاستراتيجية
35. دورة ادارة الموارد البشرية بالحاسب الالي
36. دورة الاستراتيجيات المبتكرة في تقليل التكاليف
37. دورة تكنولوجيا التميز في التطوير الاداري والموارد البشرية وشؤون الموظفين
38. دورة تخطيط القوى العاملة واستراتيجيات تحليل وتوصيف وتقييم الوظائف والرواتب 
39. دورة تنمية مهارات اختصاصي شؤون الموظفين والتطوير الوظيفي 
40. دورة المعايير المتقدمة في تخطيط واعداد اللائحة الداخلية لسياسات الموارد البشرية
41. دورة الابداع والتميز في ادارة الموارد البشرية وشؤون الموظفين
42. دورة الموارد البشرية المصغرة 
43. دورةاستراتيجيات تكنولوجيا ادارة الموارد البشرية و تخطيط وتحليل القوى العاملة والتدريب والتطوير
44. دورة الابداع والجودة الشاملة فى التدريب الاستراتيجى والتطوير الوظيفى لتحقيق الاهداف لتنظيمية
45. دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي للموارد البشرية واعداد وتطوير الكفاءات
46. دورة المعايير المهنية المتقدمة فى نظم تقويم الأداء و تطوير الموظفين 
47. دورة تحليل وتصميم الوظائف و قياس كفاءة أداء الموارد البشرية 
48. دورة النظم المتقدمة لتخطيط وتنفيذ ومراقبة أنظمة وأحكام شؤون الموظفين 
49. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخطيط المسارات الوظيفية وتصميم وموازنة الوظائف
50. دورةالابداع والجودة الشاملة فى التدريب الاستراتيجى والتطوير الوظيفى لتحقيق الاهداف لتنظيمية 
51. دورة الاجراءات المتقدمة لسياسات شؤون الموظفين والتطوير الاداري 
52. دورة تصميم نظم التدريب والمراجعة الاستراتيجية للعمليات التدريبية
53. دورة تقنيات تقييم الموظفين وربط أسس التقييم بالوظائف
54. دورة تقييم الاداء وتحديد المسار الوظيفي والتدريبي 
55. دورة معايير قياس فعالية الموارد البشرية على الأداء التنظيمى ضمن أطر العمل 
56. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثـة لشــؤون الموظفيــن ( المزايـا والتعويضـات) 
57. دورةالإستراتيجيات المتقدمة لمدير الموارد البشرية 
58. دورة الابداع والجودة الشاملة فى التدريب الاستراتيجى والتطوير الوظيفى لتحقيق الاهداف لتنظيمية 
59. دورة تقنيات تقييم الموظفين وربط أسس التقييم بالوظائف
60. دورةالاتجاهات الحديثة في تخطيط المسارات الوظيفية وتصميم وموازنة الوظائف
61. دورة اخصائي الموارد البشرية المحترف 
62. دورة جدارات التميز والابداع لمحترفي الموارد البشرية
63. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي 
64. دورة تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي وإعداد وتنفيذ خطط التطوير 
65. دورة أساسيات الإدارة الحديثة لرأس المال البشري 
66. دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في إدارة المواهب وتنمية الجدارات 
67. دورة إعداد وتطوير الخطط الاستراتيجية للموارد البشرية 
68. دورة إدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال 
69. دورة إستراتيجيات و تقنيات إدارة الموارد البشرية الفعالة 
70. دورة الاخصائي المعتمد في الموارد البشرية 
71. دورة تكنولوجيا الموارد البشرية – التحول إلى إستحقاق ثورة المعلومات 
72. دورة تصميم الهياكل التنظيمية والتوصيف الوظيفي 
73. دورة تطبيقات الجودة الشاملة في ادارة الموارد البشرية 
74. دورة السياسات الحديثة لشؤون الأفراد والموظفين 
75. دورة افضل ممارسات وسياسات تطوير وصيانة الموارد البشرية 
76. دورة الابتكار في إدارة الموارد البشرية وسعادة الموظفين 
77. دورة إدارة القوى البشرية وإعداد الكفايات 
78. دورة الاتجاهات المعاصرة لعمليات التدريب والتنمية البشرية الحديثة 
79. دورة السياسات الحديثة للتطوير الإداري والموارد البشرية 
80. دورة المعايير الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية وتطوير شؤون الموظفين 
81. دورة التدريب التأهيلي والتمتين والإحلال الوظيفي (متقدم) 
82. دورة أدوات ذكاء الأعمال فى إدارة الموارد البشرية 
83. دورة إدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال 
84. دورة إعداد وتطوير الخطط الاستراتيجية للموارد البشرية 
85. دورة الأنظمة المتكاملة والحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي 
86. دورة اعداد سياسات وإجراءات الموارد البشرية الفعالة 
87. دورة الأخصائي المعتمد في الاستقطاب والتعيين 
88. دورة أخـصائي الـتـدريـب والتـطوير الوظـيفي المعـتمد 
89. دورة توصيف وبناء الجدرات الوظيفية وإدارة الأداء 
90. دورة إستراتيجيات و تقنيات إدارة الموارد البشرية الفعالة 
91. دورة المنظومة المتكاملة للإدارة الفعالة للموارد البشرية 
92. دورة الأخصائي المعتمد في الاستقطاب والتعيين 
93. دورةالادارة الحديثة والشاملة للموراد البشرية 
94. دورة إدارة الموارد البشرية والتطوير الوظيفي – المستوى الاحترافي 
95. دورة تحليل وتصميم وتوصيف الوظائف وتقويم الأداء الوظيفي 
96. دورة اخصائي علاقات موظفين
97. دورة السياسات الحديثة لشؤون الأفراد والموظفين
98. دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية للموارد البشرية 
99. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفين 
100. دورة مؤشرات ومقاييس الأداء الرئيسية لإدارة الموارد البشرية 
102. دورة تطبيق نظم الإدارة المعرفية لبيئات العمل 
103. دورة تطوير الموارد البشريـة وتخطيط القوى العاملة وإعداد الموازنات
104. دورة التوظيف الأمثل للقوي البشرية وقياس رضا العاملين 
105. دورة تصميم الوظائف وإدارة المرتبات والأجور 
106. دورة تصميم خرائط الجدارات ورسم المسارات الوظيفية 
107. دورة الأخصائي المعتمد في المزايا والتعويضات 
108. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية – شريك الأعمال 
109. دورة تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي وإعداد وتنفيذ خطط التطوير
110. دورة الجودة والتمیز في قیاس وتطویر الأداء الوظيفي 
111. دورة تكنولوجيا الموارد البشرية – التحول إلى إستحقاق ثورة المعلومات 
112. دورة الأدوات الفعالة والحديثة لإعداد هياكل الأجور والحوافز 
113. دورة الإدارة الشاملة المتقدمة للموارد البشرية 
114. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة فى اقتصاديات الموارد البشرية 
115. دورة الأدوات الفعالة والحديثة لإعداد هياكل الأجور والحوافز 
116. دورة أساسيات الإدارة الحديثة لرأس المال البشري 
117. دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في إدارة المواهب وتنمية الجدارات
118. دورة إدارة الموارد البشرية لغير المختصين
119. دورة تصميم خرائط الجدارات ورسم المسارات الوظيفية 
120. دورة أدوات ذكاء الأعمال فى إدارة الموارد البشرية 
121. دورة إدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال 
122. دورة الابتكار في إدارة الموارد البشرية وسعادة الموظفين 
123. دورة إدارة الموارد البشرية لغير المختصين 
124. دورة التوظيف الأمثل للقوي البشرية وقياس رضا العاملين 
125. دورة الأدوات الفعالة والحديثة لإعداد هياكل الأجور والحوافز 
126. دورة الجودة والتمیز في قیاس وتطویر الأداء الوظيفي 
127. دورة المعايير الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية وتطوير شؤون الموظفين 
128. دورة تصميم خرائط الجدارات ورسم المسارات الوظيفية 
129. دورة تطبيق نظم الإدارة المعرفية لبيئات العمل 
130. دورة استراتيجيات الاستثمار الذكي في الموارد البشرية 
131. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة فى اقتصاديات الموارد البشرية 
132. دورة تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي وإعداد وتنفيذ خطط التطوير 
133. دورة الأخصائي المعتمد في الاستقطاب والتعيين 
134. دورة تصميم خرائط الجدارات ورسم المسارات الوظيفية 
135. دورة جدارات التميز والابداع لمحترفي الموارد البشرية 
136. دورة استراتيجيات الاستثمار الذكي في الموارد البشرية 
137. دورة تكنولوجيا الموارد البشرية – التحول إلى إستحقاق ثورة المعلومات 
138. دورة جدارات التميز والابداع لمحترفي الموارد البشرية 
139. دورة التدريب التأهيلي والتمتين والإحلال الوظيفي (متقدم) 
140. دورة استراتيجيات الاستثمار الذكي في الموارد البشرية 
141. دورة جدارات التميز والابداع لمحترفي الموارد البشرية 
142. دورة تصميم الهياكل التنظيمية والتوصيف الوظيفي 
143. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية – شريك الأعمال
144. دورةإدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال 
145. دورة تطبيقات الجودة الشاملة في ادارة الموارد البشرية 
146. دورة التوظيف الأمثل للقوي البشرية وقياس رضا العاملين 
147. دورة إعداد وتطوير الخطط الاستراتيجية للموارد البشرية 
148. دورة افضل ممارسات وسياسات تطوير وصيانة الموارد البشرية 
149. دورة تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي وإعداد وتنفيذ خطط التطوير 
150. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي
151. دورة إستراتيجيات و تقنيات إدارة الموارد البشرية الفعالة 
152. دورة السياسات الحديثة للتطوير الإداري والموارد البشرية 
153. دورة المعايير الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية وتطوير شؤون الموظفين 
154. دورة اخصائي علاقات موظفين 
155. دورة الاخصائي المعتمد في الموارد البشرية 
156. دورة الأخصائي المعتمد في الاستقطاب والتعيين 
157. دورة أساسيات الإدارة الحديثة لرأس المال البشري 
158. دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في إدارة المواهب وتنمية الجدارات 
159. دورة إدارة الموارد البشرية لغير المختصين 
160. دورة استراتيجيات الاستثمار الذكي في الموارد البشرية 
161. دورة افضل ممارسات وسياسات تطوير وصيانة الموارد البشرية 
162. دورة الاتجاهات المعاصرة لعمليات التدريب والتنمية البشرية الحديثة 
163. دورة تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي وإعداد وتنفيذ خطط التطوير 
164. دورة الاتجاهات المعاصرة لعمليات التدريب والتنمية البشرية الحديثة 
165. دورة إدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال 
166. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة فى اقتصاديات الموارد البشرية 
167. دورة التوظيف الأمثل للقوي البشرية وقياس رضا العاملين 
168. دورة الإدارة الشاملة المتقدمة للموارد البشرية 
169. دورة أخـصائي الـتـدريـب والتـطوير الوظـيفي المعـتمد
170. دورةالأدوات الفعالة والحديثة لإعداد هياكل الأجور والحوافز 
171. دورة تطبيق نظم الإدارة المعرفية لبيئات العمل 
172. دورة الأنظمة المتكاملة والحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي
173. دورة تطوير الموارد البشريـة وتخطيط القوى العاملة وإعداد الموازنات 
174. دورة جدارات التميز والابداع لمحترفي الموارد البشرية 
175. دورة الابتكار في إدارة الموارد البشرية وسعادة الموظفين 
176. دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية للموارد البشرية
177. دورة الأخصائي المعتمد في المزايا والتعويضات 
178. دورة التكنولوجيا والتوجهات الحديثة في ممارسات الموارد البشرية 
179. دورة تصميم خرائط الجدارات ورسم المسارات الوظيفية
180. دورة أدوات ذكاء الأعمال فى إدارة الموارد البشرية 
181. دورة توصيف وبناء الجدرات الوظيفية وإدارة الأداء 
182. دورة الجودة والتمیز في قیاس وتطویر الأداء الوظيفي 
183. دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية للموارد البشرية 
184. دورة التدريب التأهيلي والتمتين والإحلال الوظيفي (متقدم) 
185. دورة تكنولوجيا الموارد البشرية – التحول إلى إستحقاق ثورة المعلومات 
186. دورة إستراتيجيات و تقنيات إدارة الموارد البشرية الفعالة 
187. دورة المنظومة المتكاملة للإدارة الفعالة للموارد البشرية
188. دورة التوظيف الأمثل للقوي البشرية وقياس رضا العاملين
189. دورة الإدارة الشاملة المتقدمة للموارد البشرية 
190. دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في إدارة المواهب وتنمية الجدارات 
191. دورة الادارة الحديثة والشاملة للموراد البشرية 
192. دورة السياسات الحديثة لشؤون الأفراد والموظفين
193. دورة الجودة والتمیز في قیاس وتطویر الأداء الوظيفي 
194. دورة تطبيقات الجودة الشاملة في ادارة الموارد البشرية 
195. دورة السياسات الحديثة للتطوير الإداري والموارد البشرية 
196. دورة تكنولوجيا الموارد البشرية – التحول إلى إستحقاق ثورة المعلومات
197. دورة توصيف وبناء الجدرات الوظيفية وإدارة الأداء 
198. دورة الجودة والتمیز في قیاس وتطویر الأداء الوظيفي
199. دورة الاتجاهات المعاصرة لعمليات التدريب والتنمية البشرية الحديثة 
200. دورة تصميم خرائط الجدارات ورسم المسارات الوظيفية*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبستم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا  كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشتركتم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا  شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 

تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا 
تم سأشترك شكرا وبس كدا

----------

